# Brand new XD9 question



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I just picked up my brand new XD9 service pistol today. I noticed that it has a red plastic insert in the cartridge ejection chamber and I cannot seem to remove it. I guess every brand new XD pistol must come with this thing but there are no instructions about how to get it out. This may seem like a silly question, but how do you remove this red plastic piece so I can start using my gun? Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you talking about the flag that's in the chamber that shows there's no round in there? If so, lock the slide back and pull it out.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Done! (Duh!) Thanks Todd! I can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Popcornsmilie


----------

